# Zed ESX Q175 Xover ??



## wilkes5 (Jul 26, 2011)

ESX Q175 350 Watt Car Stereo Amplifier by ZED Audio | eBay


Do see a low pass and high pass setting...
so, does the amp offer band pass?

most sub amps do offer a subsonic (high pass) and a low pass xover, right?


----------

